# Reformatted PC and Now Internet Won't Work.



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey guys,

So its been about two years since I built my PC and figured it was time for a format. I made a 25GB partition on my HDD, formatted the rest and reinstalled my copy of Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit. I installed all the drivers that came with my motherboard, mouse & keyboard and my Linksys Wireless-N USN Network Adapter. Remember, this setup has worked flawlessly for the past 2 years. All of a sudden, I can't get the internet to work. If you hover over the network icon in the taskbar it always says (Identifying...). Even if it says its connected with full connectivity it's not working properly. I took a few screenshots to show you what happened when I ran the Diagnostics/Repair internet thing...

I clicked "Reset the network adapter..."









I clicked "Automatically get new IP..."









Then it said "Unable to resolve problem, contact network administrator."

Usually it says "Identifying network" but here it says "Unidentified network"









Any idea what's going on..?


----------



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, I guess no one feels like helping, haha. I installed the latest Linksys driver just now and no luck there. I ran ipconfig /all so here's what that gave me...



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Bill>ipconfig /all
> ...


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Have you tried hooking the router up to the computer with a cable?

Have you confirmed in device manager that your net work adapter drivers are are properly installed?


----------



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

Net Jockey said:


> Have you tried hooking the router up to the computer with a cable?
> 
> Have you confirmed in device manager that your net work adapter drivers are are properly installed?


The way my apartment is set up, running a cat5 from the router in the living room to my PC in my bedroom is impossible, trust me I tried. I rather have a wired connection any day of the week.

And yeah, they seem to be properly installed in the device manager.


Here's what happened when I pinged both a URL and an IP:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Bill>ping bbc.co.uk
> ...


Here's what happened when I typed "netsh int ip reset log.txt":



> C:\Users\Bill>netsh int ip reset log.txt
> Reseting Echo Request, failed.
> The requested operation requires elevation.
> Reseting Global, failed.
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do the repair properly, follow the instructions EXACTLY.



*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey man, that seems to have worked because I am typing from my PC right now! Let's see if it stays like that, haha. Mind asking what exactly those commands do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The reset the TCP/IP stack and WINSOCK to installation defaults. 3rd party applications sometimes corrupt the LSP chain or other components. :smile:


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you need to be an admin to run netsh


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

bilbus said:


> you need to be an admin to run netsh


You seemed to have missed this line.


> Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.


Perhaps you should actually read the my post before commenting.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

I was replying to drunkship .. not you.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

bilbus said:


> I was replying to drunkship .. not you.


Since he had successfully run the repair, what was the purpose of telling him what he must already know? :4-dontkno


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, i did not see that post ... sheesh relax.

Wow you are an anoying one. Can you just ignore any posts made by me in the future .. thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

bilbus said:


> Well, i did not see that post ... sheesh relax.
> 
> Wow you are an anoying one. Can you just ignore any posts made by me in the future .. thanks.


Not really. Perhaps you should simply read more carefully, then I won't have occasion to correct you.


----------

